# zire 21 palm



## Lettie Auste (Mar 4, 2004)

l would appreciate some help with my zire 21 palm. my os is xp . l cannot load the software, it throws up an error message -unable to continue with install error 1607- i have checked with website and found advice abotu this error, but there l am stumped as it is full of tech stuff that l have not hope of understanding. is there anyone who can advise a 50 something grandmother as to how l can get this blooming thing sorted.

many thanks to you all.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome, Lettie Auste

I've moved you here, where you may get more replies 

Is this the one that you've looked at:

What to do if you get the error message 1607 error : Unable to Install Installshield Scripting Runtime

We can work thru the steps, one by one, if you wish.

Okay, the first one is this:

Go to windows Explorer, and locate the folder

C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\INSTALLSHIELD\DRIVER\7\INTEL 32

In there, look for the IDRIVER.EXE file. Don't do anything with it yet, just click on it to highlight it.

Now, go to Start | Run, and type the following:

COMMAND

And click OK.

Now, you should have two screens open.

Click on the IDRIVER.EXE in the Windows Explorer, and using the mouse, drag it to the other screen that you have just opened. It should be a black screen.

Let go of the mouse, and then type /REGSERVER after the IDRIVER.EXE and select OK

So, just tried it with a file myself, and what I did was this. Opened up Windows Explorer, and found an exe file. Then, went to Run and typed COMMAND, and up popped the black window. Not very big either

Then, postitioned the Command window below where the exe was, so that I could see both screens, and the exe in question. Then, clicked and dragged it to the Command window. let go, and the location appeared in the Black window. Leave for a few seconds to see this.

let me know if this is okay

Regards

eddie


----------

